# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: { عبد الناصر حلاق } انشودتين | رمضان تجلى & يوم قدومك

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





*BSMLH.NET*





*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك*



*{ رمضان تجلى* *}* &
*{ يــوم قــدومك* *}* 



*للمنشد والملحن السوري*
*عبد الناصر حلاق*



**





** 



*{ رمضان تجلى* *}* 



{ كلمات }*قديم*


{ الحان }*
عبد الوهّاب صباغ*


{ توزيع }
*أ. أنس نقشي


**{ للتحميل }
** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى


*رمضان تجلى
*http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/RamadanTajalla.mp3



**



*{ يـوم قـدومك* *}*


{ كلمات }*عبدالحميد تبّان* 

{ ألحان وأداء }
*الفنان عبد الناصر حلاق*


{ توزيع وماسترينغ }
*المايسترو يوسف تعمري*



{ كورال }
*أسرة الإيمان للإنشاد الديني*



*{ للتحميل }
** رايت كليك + حفظ باسم



*يوم قدومك*
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/YomQdomak.mp3



**

{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في }
*استديوهات الإيمان للإنتاج الفني*


**

*{ شكر خاص }*
*فرقة الإيمان للإنشاد الديني*
*الموزع أنس نقشي* 
*المايسترو يوسف تعمري* 
*فضيلة الشيخ بكري ابو الهدى حلاق**
*


**

{ الإشراف الفني والتنسيق }
*محمد نور قناعة*





**



{ إنتاج }

*مؤسسة الإيمان للإنتاج الفني* *سوريا حلب* 

*+963992745736*
*+963944609363*

**

{ تصميم البنر }*
Gardenia*



**


*الصفحة الرسمية للمنشد عبد الناصر حلاق على الفيس بوك*
*الصفحة الرسمية للمايسترو يوسف تعمري على الفيس بوك*

----------

